# RecipeDB - Us Christmas Ale



## petesbrew (5/9/09)

US Christmas IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain                      Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6.3 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.54 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.28 kg Weyermann Carahell       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      66 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 30mins)    33 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    22 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    22 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     10 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.066 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 64.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.52%   Colour 21 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## mckenry (5/9/09)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Us Christmas Ale



Looks pretty good pete. 3 of my top 5 hops in there! How is it?


----------



## Fourstar (5/9/09)

looks quite tasty! im interested in trying to clone the celebration ale or the Torpedo! Nice!


----------



## petesbrew (6/9/09)

Actually haven't made it yet. 
It's on the cards for the end of the month.
The original clone recipe calls for Centennial in place of the amarillo.
The dry hops are to go in a secondary too. But we'll see how we go.


----------



## petesbrew (18/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> Actually haven't made it yet.
> It's on the cards for the end of the month.
> The original clone recipe calls for Centennial in place of the amarillo.
> The dry hops are to go in a secondary too. But we'll see how we go.


recipe updated. Got my hands on soome Centennial. Cheers Rukh.
Brewing this one up the folowing weekend


----------



## petesbrew (26/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> recipe updated. Got my hands on soome Centennial. Cheers Rukh.
> Brewing this one up the folowing weekend


Well, I've got everything ready, but this damn wind & dust is a prick, hey?
Going out back now to hose stuff off.
We'll see if the brewday goes ahead tomorrow morning.


----------



## matho (26/9/09)

pete,

hope the brewing gods smile on you tomorrow and you have an excellent brew day all the best

matho


----------



## petesbrew (26/9/09)

matho said:


> pete,
> 
> hope the brewing gods smile on you tomorrow and you have an excellent brew day all the best
> 
> matho


Cheers Matho!


----------



## petesbrew (27/9/09)

Brewed up today in the gale force wind. Found a bouganvillea leaf in the pot before boiling. Grrr.

The 90min boil was fun, in the backyard with my 3yo daughter jumping on the tramp, giving me the best static shocks.
Fun times. She went running inside screaming "we're making Beer!"


----------



## hughyg (27/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> Brewed up today in the gale force wind. Found a bouganvillea leaf in the pot before boiling. Grrr.
> 
> The 90min boil was fun, in the backyard with my 3yo daughter jumping on the tramp, giving me the best static shocks.
> Fun times. She went running inside screaming "we're making Beer!"



How I did my last brew on friday. gale force winds and 9 degrees.


----------



## petesbrew (27/9/09)

hughyg said:


> How I did my last brew on friday. gale force winds and 9 degrees.


At least it wasn't Wednesday... Irish *Red* anyone?


----------



## petesbrew (29/9/09)

Nice frothy head this morning.
Moved to garage floor in cooler bag with a freezer brick. Gotta attempt to keep temps down on this one, esp. over the next few hot days.
edit: OG= 1060


----------



## petesbrew (7/10/09)

Dropped the fermenter last week while moving it. It bounced on it's side... lucky it didn't hit the tap, otherwise all hell would've broken loose. Lost probably a stubby's worth.

Racked to 2ndary tonight with 22g each of Amarillo and Centennial.


----------



## petesbrew (11/10/09)

Had a taste yesterday... OMG, so awesome. OG dropped to 1012. I'll leave it a few days and check whether it;s ready to bottle.
Question, there's a LOT of sediment in the hydrometer tube. Usually I leave it to drop out naturally, or I could use gelatin... any thoughts?


----------



## Wisey (11/10/09)

Doing a brew this arvo, just a shame I am missed a few ingredients to do this one.


----------



## petesbrew (14/10/09)

Wisey said:


> Doing a brew this arvo, just a shame I am missed a few ingredients to do this one.


I did have to change the original recipe round to suit mine. Those hop substitution charts come in handy!

Bottled the beast tonight. Damn bottles were still a shade of red from that dust storm.
Had a taste... yup, damn awesome. I'll be looking forward to cracking one or two of these while setting up the Christmas tree.


----------



## petesbrew (28/10/09)

petesbrew said:


> I did have to change the original recipe round to suit mine. Those hop substitution charts come in handy!
> 
> Bottled the beast tonight. Damn bottles were still a shade of red from that dust storm.
> Had a taste... yup, damn awesome. I'll be looking forward to cracking one or two of these while setting up the Christmas tree.



Well, I passed the 1st one round at the Hills brewers pizza night last night.
I may have overcarbed the bugger.  But flavourwise it was very tasty... I'll have to try some more just to be sure.


----------



## petesbrew (4/11/09)

petesbrew said:


> Well, I passed the 1st one round at the Hills brewers pizza night last night.
> I may have overcarbed the bugger.  But flavourwise it was very tasty... I'll have to try some more just to be sure.


Cracked a few open with some friends over the weekend. Carbonation is just right. Shall post a pic when I next could be bothered.


----------



## petesbrew (24/11/09)

105/150 in the castle hill comp


----------



## reviled (24/11/09)

petesbrew said:


> Shall post a pic when I next could be bothered.



plz


----------



## petesbrew (16/12/09)




----------

